# I finally adopted her. Additional questions, please help



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I had seen this orange colored, satin coated mouse in the pet store for a long time but could never buy her because she was a "breeder", meaning that she was only used to produce pinkies every three weeks who were sold for 50 cts for food. 
I checked her out again today and noticed a tumor on her neck and she was pregnant again.
I decided to go for it and asked the manager to sell her. I told him that she was going to die soon anyway so why not let me take her home? He finally let me buy her for $3 and now she is in a warm home (they keep them outside under some cover in the Pacific NW on pine shavings!). Now she can finally raise her babies and I am going to keep them all, separating the boys from girls at 3 weeks of course. I hope that she will have some quality time left. At least she found out about the joy of cheese and running in a wheel today.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: I finally adopted her*

I'm sure she loves her new home. I think you need pics


----------



## tokyiji (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: I finally adopted her*

What a nice thing to do 

It's great you saved her and all her future babies, who now won't be fed to a snake 

*claps*


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: I finally adopted her*

Very nice of you!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: I finally adopted her*

Thanks everybody, I will keep you updated. She is enjoying her new quiet life, good treats and healthy food (for the first time). I think the babies will be born in another week. Hope the tumor doesn't grow too much. To my surprise she is tame and I can pick her up. 
I'll try to post a picture from this sweetiepie. Hey, that will be her name so Sweetiepie!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: I finally adopted her*

OK, next problem. Her tumor is growing and I am worried that I'll have mouse orphans before they are ready to be weaned. They are not born yet.
I have an experienced mother mouse in another tank who hasn't had babies since 4 months ago. Would it be a good idea to intro her to the pregnant female and hope that if she dies the surrogate can take over and even nurse them? Any ideas or experiences?
or would an intro be too stressful to the mother to be?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd advise you join a forum specifically about mice. You'll gain a lot more accurate information that way.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree, although mice and rats may be similar Ive never owned mice as pets (took care of some at the zoo I worked at) so Id make sure with people who have them.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

She had her babies today and is taking good care of them. Yeah! Finally she can raise her litter for the first time. What a good day! Just wanted to post it here since no one else would understand how much fun it is to see baby mousies being born.
Will post pictures when they are old enough.


----------



## kwise211 (Jan 24, 2009)

good for you for giving the little mouse and her babies a shot at a good life! post pictures soon! i bet mouse babies are just as cute as rattie babies!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

The babies(7) are one week old and they are all black and white spotted!!!! Can't believe there isn't an orange one. Anyway the house sounds sounds like an aviary with happy squeaking nursing mousies.
And to add to the surprise is that mother mouse's tumor is shrinking since the birth. What could that be?


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

might be a swollen gland or something? fluid build up?
I hope it means she has quite some time left 
and bless you for rescuing them and Im looking forward to pictures


----------



## dodgingflames (Apr 1, 2009)

What a nice story 

It's probably an abcess(tumors don't get smaller) so I'd look up sources for treating an abcess. Some need to be drained and such. 

I'm so glad she's finally getting a good life <3


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

how sweet! 
i have always felt bad for feeders


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm glad you took her to give her a warm place.  very good of you! feeders don't dserve what they get.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks! 
The mom is still OK; happy and healthy, living in a large group with her daughters. The boys started fighting when they were two months old so I had to separate them. I kept the one that would be beat up all the time and the others I brought back to the pet store   ???. Yes I know......Had to compromise so I could keep my husband. I am happy to still have the one male.
I could not have imagined that the mommy would live so long after her ordeal. She is obsessed with her wheel as if she still needs to catch up on lost time. So I have added another wheel for the other mousies to use.
Ahh, the virtues of rescue


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

it is sooooo nice to hear that she is doing well, how is her lump? 

your story made me feel all warm and gooey inside!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

The lump has started to grow again but she doesn't seem to be affected by it(yet). 
She is a happy mousie.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a weakness for feeder mice as well. :/ Sometimes you just find ones with great personalities and really pretty coats and you just _have_ to take them home! Plus there's so small the "no room" argument hardly ever works...

I know it's a little late but for future reference, if you can get the mice introduced quickly and that goes well enough, the other females _will_ take care of the babies. A lot of times it's better to have a few females in with a new mother because they will aid her (they will keep the babies warm while she eats, possibly try to nurse them, watch out for them, etc) and take some of the stress off of her. But you have to be careful of who you choose to be with her! Watch the other mice behavior because some females will get jealous and become babynappers! They'll take over the babies and get overly defensive of them and won't let the mother near them!


----------

